
Show HN: Mathematico – A mathematics tutorial every day for the whole summer - nimonian
https://mathematico.org
======
nimonian
Maker here. I'm a teacher in the UK and I needed a way to help my students
keep learning as we're not allowed to go to school. I've been teaching myself
javascript for a while as I've wanted to make an education website for a long
time. Spurred on by recent events I just finished the first chapter and
thought it would be a good time to share. Maybe it can help some HN readers
learn or relearn some useful skills!

